# I cancelled my CSA claim...



## lou_w34

And i dont really no why :shrug:

I think its because im scared of it going in his favour if say, 7 years down the line he gets his arse in gear. 





Sorry pointless post.


xx


----------



## scottishgal89

hun why did you cancel your claim?
your entitled to that?
who cares bout the gf?! ignore her and tell your friends to get her deleted!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh Lou! *hugs*

My step-mum is a solicitor, and head of families disputes, deals with access and things for kids, and him paying maintanence would not make a slight bit of difference how ever many years down the line! That is money he has to pay towards his child, and if in 10 years he wants complete custody of his child, they will not take into consideration the money he has paid, as he is supposed to pay that no matter what. If you have cancelled the claim to CSA then you're saying you don't want the money, so it will not go against him in the eyes of the law. 
So you're better off claiming CSA.
I thought about cancelling the CSA so many times just because i couldn't be bothered any more as he keeps refusing to pay and i can't be bothered to have to keep complaining and following it up. But at the end of the day, he is her father, and i'm the one paying out fot her nappies, food, toys, her cot, blankets, wipes etc and he is not paying a single penny towards her and he bloody well should! He helped make this baby and even if he doesnt want to see her he should take some form of responsibility!

I think you should start up the claim again, personally.

But big hugs with what ever you decide to do xxx


----------



## lou_w34

I wish i didnt cancel it now :( I just kept reading that it does make a difference, though i know you shouldnt believe everything you read. And i dont even no if the csa will start it again, since ive technically messed them around now :shrug:

I dont really no why i did, it was just in the heat of the moment when i panicked.

My friends dont even have her on fb, she just pm'd them. She must be feeling pretty worried to do that heehee.

xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I cancelled mine, but they said he had to confirm we was cancelling which he wouldnt, so we're getting th best ever £11 a week, but i haven't had anything in 4 weeks now!!!xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

If FOBS gf is PMing your friends she is obviously a very desperate, and mostly likely jealous woman! Feeling 2nd fiddle to her boyfriends ex and his baby. Sad woman. Pathetic really. I'd just feel sorry for her if i were you!

Well, if you think you can do without FOBs money then maybe just keep it that way, and you can always use it against him in the future, perhaps not in court, but definitely in arguements! Lol. Otherwise maybe you could try talking to him and saying your daughter needs this that and the other, and no point going through CSA, just give me X amount a week. Do you think he would?


----------



## lousielou

If I were you, I'd get your friends to print off the emails and save them. If it does all kick off at some point in the future, you've got it on record that she's been contacting them and harrassing them etc. Silly cow. I'd also reapply for the CS too hun xx


----------



## lou_w34

How comes you cancelled laura?? If you dont mind me being nosy :blush: lol
Wow £11 lucky you!! lol, i didnt no he had to confirm it aswell, i bet my fob has confirmed it the second the letter hit his doorstep lol.

And yeah i think she is, every so often when fob is drunk and on a night out he texts me saying its me he wants blah blah blah, so i think she has seen this. But if she knew him at all she would no it is all bull, he is just out for what he can get really.

Ive done ok without his money so far, so i think i can carry on without out it. And there is as much chance of him giving me money of his own back as there is pigs flying! He is as useful as a chocolate teapot!

Ahhh i feel better now! :)

:hugs:

xx


----------



## tinkabells

lou_w34 said:


> How comes you cancelled laura?? If you dont mind me being nosy :blush: lol
> Wow £11 lucky you!! lol, i didnt no he had to confirm it aswell, i bet my fob has confirmed it the second the letter hit his doorstep lol.
> 
> And yeah i think she is, every so often when fob is drunk and on a night out he texts me saying its me he wants blah blah blah, so i think she has seen this. But if she knew him at all she would no it is all bull, he is just out for what he can get really.
> 
> Ive done ok without his money so far, so i think i can carry on without out it. And there is as much chance of him giving me money of his own back as there is pigs flying! He is as useful as a chocolate teapot!
> 
> Ahhh i feel better now! :)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

Lou i cancelled it cos i have bought everything for hollie since i was preg what would any of his money make a difference, he said we would make a private payment of £250 a month and would put it in her account, but had to hid it from her, cos she didn his accounts and then he said he wanted to properly go through CSA but he never said he cut his hours down so much, so its £11 a week, so i said it was a joje paying that and to shove it up his arse, i told csa we made an agreement but they said he had to agree to it aswel and he never has, but like i said, we havent had a payment in 4 weeks now!!! £11 will only buy a weekd nappies of a box and half of milk!!! Like i said i've paid for everything for our girl, dont need his stupid charity when he can go and buy a poxy pidgeon for over £500!!! or his fishing for a weekend!!!xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Ditto, Fob's money would only have been a bonus to me, as i have got everything for her myself, so i know i can manage! and £11 is a joke, good thing you dont rely on it!

At least Hollie has a lovely mummy who loves her :hugs:

xx


----------



## tinkabells

Yep the £11 goes into her bank account which she cant touch until she is 18, but is she has got into trouble with the law she can only get it when she is 21 or 25 if i am still alive lol or the life insurance i took out now for her, but i am looking into getting him to sign forms that he has no rights to her, and he doesnt have to pay for her or anything if he signs all rights over to me xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Haha i love it that you have included if she gets in trouble with the law! lol 

Do you think he will agree to that? I sometimes wish i could do that, but lo is just a possession to him, and if he signed his rights over he would loose control over us :shrug:

xx


----------



## tinkabells

Well i included that cos his been to prison, so she will know everything about him, so if she gets into trouble she wont have it until she is alot older, well when i asked him months ago, he said he would sign rghts over, but for me to do that, it will cost me nearlt £500 in legal fee's to get him to sign it all over, so i need the money and yeah i thin he would sign it over, cos when he then finallt said he didnt want to knwo her, he said he never wanted any of his daughters!!!xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

please go and claim it again chick?
and ignore the gf. get everyone to delete her. she has nothing to do with you.


----------



## MissEfendi

Sorry but it DOES help their case if they ARE paying money towards baby. My solicitor told me that. It does not mean they will get custody or unsupervised access, but if they are paying towards their child, when they pursue access it is taken into account, whereas if they are paying nothing at all, it is not looked kindly upon by the judge that they have made no contribution. Obviously if they kick up a fuss having to pay CSA then that is not looked kindly upon either if it ever goes to court, but if he is turning up to see baby, paying money etc, it all goes in his favour.


----------



## Laura2919

FB is a pain for arguments! Me n ex end up there almost all the time but today I plan to just shut the door in his face!


----------



## teal

:hugs: 

I understand the not wanting to claim. I'm not claiming child support. I've done everything on my own so far and I don't want anything from him. I've not seen him in almost a year and I have no way of contacting him. 

xx


----------



## lou_w34

scottishgal89 said:


> please go and claim it again chick?
> and ignore the gf. get everyone to delete her. she has nothing to do with you.

Ohhhh i dont know.... maybe :shrug:
Im still in two minds over the whole thing!

xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

i didnt know it affected access but at the end of the day imo they have to pay maintenance. not our fault if they're not seeing lo. must be reasons for that. but i see the other side of the coin too. i dont really want his money but i was so annoyed at him and hes not helped me at all when hes said hes going to so dont see why he should get all his money to spend on drink and computer games when i spend all my money on supporting my daughter.
im going to ask my lawyer about this. they have never mentioned it affecting it.
but i dont think my ex paying a fiver a week would sway a court case to be honest. being able to look after, love and care for them is more important than the money you put towards them surely?!


----------

